# ROV attacked by SwordFish!



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Look at pic

Freakin Crazy.. It hit the ROV 20m down! The sword got stuck and they had to pull the ROV up and cut its head off! Good eatin!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, that's crazy.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I remember reading about that. It happened to the Alvin research submersible, the one that found the Titanic. I bet the crew wasn't unhappy that night at the dinner table!


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Thats crazy stuff! Those damn swordfish are mean!


----------

